

Objective-C Tuesdays: The for loop - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2009/10/objective-c-tuesdays-for-loop.html

======
ihumanable
Not to be negative, but are there really "hackers" out there that don't know
how a for loop works?

~~~
donmcc
Yeah, this series might be too elementary for "Hacker News", but I'm thinking
there are some hackers out there doing iPhone development who are new to
Objective-C and/or C or just not very experienced working in it.

------
donmcc
If anyone has a good examples of strange for loop idioms, please send them my
way.

For example, the infinite for loop:

    
    
      for (;;) { /* do something forever */ }

